# 2011 Keystone Cougar X Lite 31 Sqb - Travel Trailer - $21500



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope it is okay to post a Cougar; my intention is to move back into a smaller model Outback









2011 Keystone Cougar X-Lite 31SQB Travel Trailer (Autumn Night interior) includes a bunk room featuring the "cub couch" that folds out for additional sleeping. The front bedroom has a queen bed and plenty of overhead storage. The living room offers an air mattress sleeper sofa and a large u-shaped dinette. The rear bunk room includes the cub couch, three bunks along with drawers and a slide out wardrobe for additional hanging storage. Other features include a deep side slide, outside camp kitchen with a two burner cook top, outside faucet and refrigerator; power awning, exterior speakers and (upgrade to a) 15,000 BTU A/C. A Polar Package expands the camping season with an enclosed and heated underbelly.

Trailer was purchased in September 2011 2010 and is an early 2011 model (without plastic front); towed on only one trip (Omaha to the Black Hills). This floorplan worked for our family (six kids), but we decided our camping priorities leaned toward smaller now. Trailer is stored temporarily near Ft. Dodge, Iowa.

A buyer who wants to see it before the end of June would need to take a drive to its temp location to look at it. I have a person up there who will show it; he is taking some more pictures this week and will send them to me as soon as he is done. I would transport back to Omaha when necessary. Whether seeing it there, or two - three weeks later here in Omaha, the camper will be tuned up and clean of any factory defects, etc., and still under warranty.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

KenB said:


> I hope it is okay to post a Cougar; my intention is to move back into a smaller model Outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is so cool!!! Having a time machine where you can buy something in the future!!! Not flaming you but don't you mean "purchased in September 2010"?


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

FLYakman said:


> I hope it is okay to post a Cougar; my intention is to move back into a smaller model Outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is so cool!!! Having a time machine where you can buy something in the future!!! Not flaming you but don't you mean "purchased in September 2010"?
[/quote]

Thankfully, when I send out news releases in my occupation, editors simply make the obvious corrections to the typos.


----------

